# Advice on CD's



## 17846 (Aug 8, 2005)

I would welcome some advice on what I should do next.I started listening to the tapes & got to day 35. I was feeling a lot better & was very stupid & stopped.I sometimes think I defy myself getting better.About 3 weeks later I started feeling worsse again & now my IBS is as bad as ever.As I had left listening to the tapes so long I decided it would be best to start at the beginning again. Have I ruined my chances by being so stupid?Many thanksJulia


----------



## 18204 (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi Julia H,Don't be so hard on yourself! The fact that you were seeing results means you could have great suddess with Mike's tapes.Because of the time that has pasted I think Marilyn will probably recommend that you start at the beginning. If this time of year is as crazy for you as it is for me you may want to wait until after the 1st of the year.Day 63 for me and I'm feeling great and I look forward to the time by myself to relax and listen to the tapes.Robby


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Julia, no worries. I would listen again from the begining. You have not ruined your chances. You also already no what to expect.







It might be good advise,like Robby mentioned to start at the begining of the new year. You don't have to do that, but it might be good to start fresh then after the holidays.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Julia - all good info here - you can listen to your favorite sessions as you like during the hectic holiday season - especially session 1, and that can give you a bit of a boost in the meantime- then as mentioned, for the new year, as things settle down, begin the program from the start in earnest. But you don't have to listen now, just that you can, if you want to, and it may help get you through the holidays...But no worries at all on blowing it - you will do fine and even better...


----------



## 17846 (Aug 8, 2005)

Thanks very much for all your kind replies.I have actually stared again & am on day 10 but no improvement which is now making me really worried that it wasn't the tapes that helped in the first place but just coincidence.Any thoughts please?Many thanksJulia


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Julia,Most people do not see improvement in only 10 days, and the fact that you have been away from them so long can certainly enter in.There is no magic "quick fix" bullet with IBS. The key to improvement is perseverence and not giving up. Also, it doesn't matter what your expectations are for improvement. I did not think it would work with me, but I had exhausted everything else, so I kept with it.Take a peek at the FAQ thread on this forum, if you haven't already, and you will find some explanations there on how the subconscious mind works. As far as your past improvement being coincidence - well, it could have been, but Mike has the first evaluation at day 27 for a reason, so I suspect that you were having improvement from the program. The key here is to not beat yourself up for whatever progress you feel is lacking at this point from quitting or otherwise. The key is to persevere and continue with the program no matter what you are feeling - give yourself a chance and don't think about it one way or the other for now - just let it flow.You can also contact Mike via the contact page on his website if you have some serious concerns - but at this point, just keep listening will be your best bet.Know too, that as individuals we are all different and have different timeframes for seeing improvement. Some of us have had IBS for many years, and it is very hard-wired, some of us have a very severe version, others have a milder form. You know you have had the experience of feeling better on the first round. Use this memory and information to know that it can be done, and to encourage you to hang in there for the long haul - you may be pleasantly surprised to find that you will catch up before you know it!If the program hadn't been helpful to others before you, it would have been bashed as useless by everyone who tried it, and it wouldn't be discussed here as it has been since 1998 - that's a long time - and those before who have done the program successfully have moved on to feeling better and not needing this BB - so that is a very positive thing indeed. To go on with your life not thinking of IBS your every waking moment as I once did.So take care, keep listening, don't get discouraged, and ask away if you need us.. we are all here to support each other.Be well.


----------

